# I have found my new pup!



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,I'm so excited as I've found my new pup! After asking you all for help looking for girls names,we're getting a little boy!










I'm not too sure what colour they are though. Any ideas? I'm thinking red or apricot. The boys are the two pups on the end,not sure which is mine yet


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Oooo beautiful. Charlie was that colour so i'm guessing red.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Charlie is gorgeous! That's actually one name I thought would be lovely for a boy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh fabulous I'd say apricot.... now names.....
Ralph, Dougal, Boris, Roger, Riley, Cooper,Vince, Jonah, ..... to be continued.
Congratulations by the way x x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sid, Sonny, Hector, Ripley .....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow theyre gorgeous!! I would say red,miley was that colour as a pup xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i would say red also, i love red ones.....:love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fred, Bertie, Wilson x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I quite like the name Ripley but my other half just said it's a girl's name!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe its both not sure


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say red. Dexter was that colour when little. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just looked it up and its a Blue name.... how about Ridley


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Aaaaggggghhhh JoJo screaming ... 

Yes red ... lovely photo...

Congrats on your new puppy Gemma   

Dexter & Dylan .....


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooh Dylan..I like it a lot! The pup is welsh and so am I so a nice welsh name would be good


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am naff at names ... but Dylan just came to me when I thought of "Dexter and .... " 

Karen is much better than me at names ...  

I always practice calling my dogs ... feel a bit crazy doing it .. but it does help when I am picking a name ... and Dexter and Dylan sound lovely together ... 

Oh I am so happy for you...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I am naff at names ... but Dylan just came to me when I thought of "Dexter and .... "
> 
> Karen is much better than me at names ...
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for me  Thank you x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful pups and Dexter and Dylan sound just perfect!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

My daughter has a Dexter in her class and his little brother is Digby - both names I thought about when naming Frisbee but she said no. I also wasn't allowed Charlie, Hamish, Archie, as also in her class, and Toby or Harvey who are in my son's class!

The puppies are beautiful x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

He's red so how about Rufus?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Rufus is quite nice!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Oh Im so jealous of both your 2nd poo and a RED one at that!! I think Digby is a fab name, suggested earlier... I'd go for that


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to have a little girl dog called Molly 
Will you be getting a second 'poo?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw did you? Yeah she's a little doll. I dream of the day I get another poo and would def go for a red one.Molly is only 18 weeks just now tho (!!)so think I need to wait a while yet... Enjoy her puppyhood . Can only imagine your excitement,both boys look gorgeous, what mix Are they? Apologies if you've already mentioned x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Digby  thats a cool name ... I like it .. hope he's not a digger though


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Gemma Congratulations! - they look gorgeous - and I'd definitely say either a red or dark apricot. I love the name Rufus - met a lovely Rufus today. Good luck in choosing! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw did you? Yeah she's a little doll. I dream of the day I get another poo and would def go for a red one.Molly is only 18 weeks just now tho (!!)so think I need to wait a while yet... Enjoy her puppyhood . Can only imagine your excitement,both boys look gorgeous, what mix Are they? Apologies if you've already mentioned x


The puppy boys are the same mix as Dexter. Mum is a Show type cocker crossed with miniature poodle. I haven't met the pups yet but I've had photos sent to me of them and dad and I'm just waiting for a picture of mum


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely ... I remember how I used to wait for the breeder to send me photos at the beginning, then looking at them for hours examining every inch ... Enjoy the build up to your new addition, look forward to more updates


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are scrummy, gorgeous ....and red!
Congratulations


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOooo loving Dylan,Digby and Rufus as well


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are beautiful, congratulations! They look red to me. I like the name Tommy (Tom jones ) how exciting, when do you get to visit and see mummy and babies?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Gemma, he looks lovely.
I can't think of any names, but the ones being suggested seem great. Its down to you now to decide


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

My Rufus is red ! Suits him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh just had to have another peep of your puppy Gemma ... so cute  

So what is this little fella going to be called?

Hey you could pick 3 of your fave names and do a vote on here, I am sure someone techincal on here can set up a vote (I havent done one before) .. that would be fun .. I like a bit of fun as you all know ... see which name wins .. 

I should have done a vote for Fudge, as I liked Muffin, Fudge and Truffle ... but really she should have been called Pudding as it suits her so well lol ...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww Truffle is a lovely name 

Dexter gets called many things,pudding being one of them and also puppychops! I have ways of describing his moods,either he's full of naughty beans,crazy beans or very cuddly. Those are the main three!

Unfortunately (and I know this is a risk),the first time I get to meet the pup will be when we pick him up. We're smack bang in the middle of a house move and organizing everything that it entails and the pup is three hours away so it's very difficult to pay a visit first.
There was only one pup left,a boy,and I desperately want that colour. I have spoken to the breeder on the phone who is very nice and friendly,said all the right things about health testing of the parents,giving me a copy of their paperwork. I can meet both parents who are family pets. We've only paid a small amount of deposit so far,she sent me a map last night of the location of their farmhouse and several pictures of the pups.
I know I'm taking a risk but she said even the small deposit I'd paid would be refunded if somehow the dog wasn't right for me etc. I pick him up in five weeks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah it's a shame you will not meet mum before collecting your new fur baby, as it is so important but I am sure your breeder will not mind sending you some pictures of mum WITH her babies and maybe a little video? It's so easy to do these days with smartphones etc. At least that way you can be sure that the mum you are shown when you collect your puppy is indeed the the mother of the litter. That's what I would do if I were not ale to actually meet her with her puppies for myself.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah it's a shame you will not meet mum before collecting your new fur baby, as it is so important but I am sure your breeder will not mind sending you some pictures of mum WITH her babies and maybe a little video? It's so easy to do these days with smartphones etc. At least that way you can be sure that the mum you are shown when you collect your puppy is indeed the the mother of the litter. That's what I would do if I were not ale to actually meet her with her puppies for myself.


That's good advice Karen,I'll ask the breeder for a pic or two of mum with the pups,and I'll suggest a little video.
Thanks for your help Karen


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gemma don’t be hard on yourself .. as Karen said videos and regular updates from the breeder will be great ... 

I didn't view Fudge .. hey but she was from a good breeder and friend .. plus I had loads of updates, knew everything I needed to know .. Katie and Fudge ticked all my boxes .. let’s face it I hassled Katie from the day they were born lol ...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks JoJo! I didn't really get to enjoy Dexter as a puppy because it was all so new and I had to be so vigilant! I'm hoping toilet training will be easier for number two!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd say red, there beautiful. I like human names for pets, Dave, Barry, Sidney, George??? I like Sidney


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say red too....names are so personal but....
Lucas, Otis, Hector, Oscar, Henry, Stan,Bobby, Max....


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the name Archie so very different from Dexter so no confused dogs. Would like to see him with his mum sorry just like to confirm things.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I'd say red too. :congrats: Gemma! How about Rudi?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Love the name Archie so very different from Dexter so no confused dogs. Would like to see him with his mum sorry just like to confirm things.


Don't worry,I'll request pictures and a video if possible of him and his mum


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes I'd say red too. :congrats: Gemma! How about Rudi?


I don't really like that name,sorry  Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Your little puppy Looks lovely xx

How about doobie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What colour are mum & dad? Has the breeder described the colour to you - they definitely look more red to me. It could depend on the colour of the poodle - whether he/she is red or apricot. Looking forward to more pics! x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

oooh georgeous pups , how about the name Baloo ?


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

Names I like are....Tanner, Dawson, Rigby and Presley.  I chose one of these for my new puppy.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow,thanks for all the name suggestions!

The dad is apricot and I can't remember what colour mum is. They're both family pets. I might ask the breeder to Skype to show me mum and the pups


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Someone suggested Rusty to us by had my heart set on Rufus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I really like the name Rufus,it's definitely on the list!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gemma ... everytime you post on this thread I think it is your puppy's name reveal .. and I get so excited (I know so sad) ... what is your short list?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hahaha! You really do love dogs,don't you? Dylan and Rufus are on the list and my partner suggested Clark. Oh and there's Loki that we were thinking about for Dexter when we were naming him.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am just poo crazy I guess and like the happy chat on here .. Oh plus I am naff at naming dogs, so like it when others pick good names .. I really struggle naming my dogs my short list grows and gets adjusted daily .... Love our short list


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I am just poo crazy I guess and like the happy chat on here .. Oh plus I am naff at naming dogs, so like it when others pick good names .. I really struggle naming my dogs my short list grows and gets adjusted daily .... Love our short list


JoJo,what are your dogs called?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine have a sweet food theme lol .. well that sums me up really ... Honey, Picnic (as in the bar of chocolate) and Fudge .. yum yum ..

If I was going on character and looks they would be called Lady, Dizzy and Pudding  .. I warned you I was crazy xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

You're not that crazy,we were thinking of serial killers as a theme to the dogs names!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I also like the idea of names starting with the same letter .. ie Honey and Harvey, etc .. I think thats why I liked Dexter and Dylan .. just sound cool together...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the idea of Dexter and Dylan. I guess we will decide when we meet the little fella


----------

